# Franz Schubert: Forellenquintett



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Anne-Sophie Mutter / Daniil Trifonov
Franz Schubert: Forellenquintett

Release Date November 3, 2017
Duration55:52
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording DateJune, 2017
Recording Location
Baden-Baden, Festspielhaus

4.5 R


----------

